# "Out of the Frying Pan" Story Hour Portal Thread (new compiled and complete PDFs + supplement game info for 2021!)



## el-remmen

"Out of the Frying Pan" - An Aquerra Campaign

This thread as a "portal" to my various story hour threads - as an easy place to direct people  wanting the links to the various parts of the story.

Before going any further I want to give a *content warning for this story hour for depictions of gruesome violence, descriptions of sexual violence, and representations of racism*. There is a lot about this campaign I would probably change if I ran it today (and I cleaned it up a bit for the PDFs) but one thing I'd do is include a content warning for all these threads.

The campaign (and story hour) began in February of 2001 and was run to its completion in January 2006. It consisted of 104 sessions played just about every other week on Saturday afternoons. Sessions were about six hours long.

There are links below to the threads corresponding with the four different "Books" and to PDFs compiling all these posts (sans commentary from readers and the like, but including all the footnotes, in a totally cleaned up and edited format. However, *you can download all four books  in PDF form in one convenient zip file by clicking here!* (It is only about 15 years later than promised!) Furthermore the complete story hour link above includes a bonus folder full of supplemental material from the game, like stat blocks, maps, hand-outs, PC backgrounds, and the like. Though not a complete record of everything from the game, there is a lot there. Check the more recent posts on this thread for a full list.

*Out of the Frying Pan - Book I: Gathering Wood*
This is where is all begins, bringing the PCs from legendary walls of Verdun to the backwater Kingdom of Gothanius.  (Sessions #1  thru #11 (Available for download in pdf format by clicking here.)

*Out of the Frying Pan - Book II: Catching the Spark (Part One)*
*Out of the Frying Pan - Book II: Catching the Spark (Part Two)*
The adventures in the Kingdom of Gothanius begin, as the party soon learns that an alleged dragon is the least of their worries.  (Sessions #12 thru #39 ) (Available for download in zipped up .pdf format by clicking here.)

*Out of the Frying Pan - Book III - Fanning the Embers*
The most current complete of the "Out of the Frying Pan" Story Hour thread, it was designed as a easy introduction to the "Out of the Frying Pan" campaign, including an overview of characters.  This thread was recently renamed from "The Fearless Manticore Killers & The Necropolis of Doom".  (Sessions #40  thru #68 )  (This entire book, including both the "Necropolis of DOOM!" and "The Pit of Bones" adventures, is available for download in zipped up .pdf format by clicking here.)

*Out of the Frying Pan - Book IV - Into the Fire*
The final  "Out of the Frying Pan" Story Hour thread, it begins with the party's journey to the Freetown of Nikar and goes on to their harrowing adventures in Hurgun's Maze and on to the end of the campaign itself. (Sessions #69  thru #104) (This entire book is available for download in zipped up .pdf format by clicking here.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Related Story Hours

*The Story of Ratchis* - The Origins of Everyone's Favorite Half-Orc Woodsman and Freedom Fighter

*The Promised Land* - An Aquerra Campaign by Sean Teasdale (aka Rastfar)

*Second Son of a Second Son* - Another Aquerra Campaign Story Hour  by el-remmen


----------



## Jon Potter

Love the new sig, nemmerle!

At least I think it's new; I don't recall it blinking with that second picture of the leering manticore.

Very cool, IMO.


----------



## Horacio

Good idea the story hour portal, compadre, good idea!


----------



## el-remmen

*Plot/Quest Review as of Session #54*

Warning! The following contains spoilers for the 'Out of the Frying Pan' Story Hour

I thought now would be as good a time as any to go over the various plot points of the "Out of the Frying Pan" campaign, both for its faithful readers and for the actual players.  In the last three years, the party of adventurers known as the Fearless Manticore Killers have collected a good number of threads to follow, in hopes of discovering how they might weave together, if they weave together at all.   

I have to admit, they have gotten into the habit of assuming everything they run across somehow has something to do with each other, which is not necessarily true (and not necessarily _not true_) - which can make prioritizing things difficult. 

I am only including things here that have been covered in the story hour so far, which means a few more current pieces of info will be omitted, but as I don't want to spoil anything for readers, the developments are relatively minor, and they should be fresh in the players' minds as they have recently happened, it should not matter too much.

*The Search for Hurgun's Maze*

First brought to the attention of the party by presence of the strange pyramidal-shaped creature living among the Garvan gnomes and the insistence by the half-fiend gnome Mozek, it is a thought to be some kind of planar nexus created by the legendary geomancer, Hurgun of the Stone.  The Maze though closed and lost for centuries, is said to give he who controls it easy access to various planes of existence (foremost the elemental planes, but through those all planes) and the ability to manipulate the powers of said planes, including the summoning of creatures and phenomenon thereof.  The party believes that Mozek is seeking the Maze to increase his own power, and grab dominion over Derome-Delem and eventually all of Aquerra. 

Additionally, the party has discovered that existence of four planar nodes around Gothanius has led to tearing of the veils between the planes, creating unpredictable anomalies, especially increased taint from the Plane of Shadow, which according to the notes of the necromancer Zedarias can be furthered by increased violence, fear and chaos in the area of Greenreed Valley.  The possibility of war between the Garvan Gnomes and Gothanius is thought to have been manipulated by Mozek to help achieve this.  They hope they might use the power of Hurgun's Maze to reverse this process.

The trip to and subsequent exploration of the Pit of Bones is to find a map that supposedly marks the entrance to Hurgun's Maze.

*The Schism of the Brotherhood of Anubis*

Beorth Sahkemet, Paladin and Ghost-Hunter of Anubis discovered that there was a group of monks who did not attend the mandatory convocation of Monks ordered by the Grand Master of the order.  These monks, led by a brother named Adder, claim that they felt Anubis' will was being flouted by the change of means and demeanor that was to be commanded by the Grand Master before the collected monks, and that his hubris in gathering all the monks in Aquerra, left the world susceptible to undead and grave-robbers that the monks are sworn to defend against and destroy.  They too seek Hurgun's Maze. They claim to hope to use its power for direct communication with Anubis on this matter.


*Richard the Red*

The PCs first met the rogue watch-mage of the Academy of Wizardry Richard the Red when he used a potent magical item to charm the elves of Aze-Nuquerna in order to facilitate the spirits of three imprisoned drow witches of legend.  Though he claims all he has done has been for the greater good, his means have brought him in violation of the oaths and by-laws of the Academy.  Ideally, Martin the Green would have to bring him before the Academy Masters for questioning, and possible trial, but has vacillate in his attitude towards the elder watch-mage, having traded information and gained training and even spells from him.  Only recently has he broken off their agreement.  Ratchis and Kazrack hold Richard responsible for Jeremy's death, as the young warrior died while under the influence of one of mage's charm spells.

*The Dragon, Glamorganna*

Little is known of this wyrm, except she is of a great age and considered to be one of the first generation of dragons.  While ostensibly the PCs first traveled to Gothanius under contract by its Crown to hunt the dragon in return for lands, and possible titles and marriage with one of the king's many daughters, for a good while the party was convinced the dragon was nothing more than an elaborate ruse concocted by a splinter group of Garvan gnomes to scare off humans from settling in Greenreed Valley.  Recently, information brought by Derek Jamison from the Academy wizard, Barnstable the Brown, has reversed this opinion, along with a sighting of what was thought to be the dragon upon the destruction of the Necropolis of Doom.

*The Succubus, Ora-Amira-El*

The mother of Mozek and his 12 other half-fiend gnomish brothers, this greater Succubus has either already discovered Hurgun's Maze, or seeks it still vying with her own son for power and serving an unnamed Balor.  The party has also learned by studying books found in the Necropolis of Zedarias that she may have born children to leaders of different races, tribes and kingdoms in an attempt to sow evil, chaos and mayhem for her fiendish lords, and for her own nefarious plans.   The party has speculated (without any evidence) that the King of Gothanius himself might be result of such a coupling.

*The Book of Black Circles*

The remaining of the four tasks promised to Osiris in return for Jeremy's resurrection, Martin is bound to find the book, cast a single spell from it and then destroy the book, or forfeit his life.  The geas from Osiris said that the book should be gained from the 'Brotherhood of the Lost' - the party has assumed this to be the schism of monks.  Martin the Green found out from Richard the Red that the book was written by seven powerful necromancers, the last of which was the legendary Marchosias the Corruptor.  Richard the Red's advice was for Martin to forfeit his life rather than deal with the book at all.

*Lesser Quests & Plots*

_Dragon-hunters, Slavery & the King of Gothanius_ - When Ratchis first joined Crumb's Boys, it was to investigate rumors he had heard that the King of Gothanius had actually gathered together the young men to sell as slaves to fill his royal coffers.  The party's run-in with the unsavory bounty-hunter, named 'The Glaive' seemed to lend credence to this theory.

_Tirhas Tesfay & The Drow Witches_ - Two drow witches of legend were freed from their stony prisons in Aze-Nuquerna, one of which inhabits the body of the party's one-time ally Tirhas Tesfay (in fact, it seems that she even aided them once while possessed of this evil witch, confusedly enough).  The other inhabits the body of a local half-elf handmaiden.  The witches seem to have summoned scores of quaggoths to do their bidding, endangering the subterranean races of Derome-Delem. 

_Rindalith_ - The former master of Jana, for a time this warlock was seeking to kidnap her for whatever plans he might have.  After forcing him to flee with the help of Richard the Red, the party was later asked by the King's Steward, Daniel Ortegun, to retrieve from him a personal diary of the Queen that came into the warlock's hand after what was described as an "indiscretion".  The party has made no effort to fulfill this debt to Daniel for his help in clearing up the misunderstanding of their arrest with the king.  Rindalith's plans and disposition towards the party now that Jana is dead is unknown.

_Champion of the Circle of Thorns_ - Ratchis agreed to father a child with a human woman doomed to die for being a murderess in exchange for a scroll that would mend Kazrack's broken arm.  The child is to be a champion for the monstrous druids of the Circle of Thorns.

_The Amulet of Undead Control_ - Beorth is in possession of an evil amulet that was gained on one of the party's earliest adventures.  They have been unable to find a way to destroy it.


----------



## Ciaran

nemmerle said:
			
		

> _Rindalith_ - The former master of Jana, for a time this warlock was seeking to kidnap her for whatever plans he might have.  After forcing him to flee with the help of Richard the Red, the party was later asked by the King's Steward, Daniel Ortegun, to retrieve from him a personal diary of the Queen that came into the warlock's hand after what was described as an "indiscretion".  The party has made no effort to fulfill this debt to Daniel for his help in clearing up the misunderstanding of their arrest with the king.



This might have something to do with the fact that we have no way of finding Rindalith.  After all, he has the power to [deleted], which pretty much makes it impossible for even Ratchis to track him.

- Eric


----------



## el-remmen

Here is a list of characters in the "Out of the Frying Pan" story hour current through Session #81.

Careful it includes a ton spoilers and in most cases tells you which session the character first appeared in and when he or she died, if they are no longer with us.

The PCs are not included.  Characters that are mentioned, but never make an appearance are not listed (so no Barnstable the Brown or Glamorganna the Green Dragon).

They are organized in alphabetical order by the name they are most commonly called.  So, 'Finn Fisher' would be under 'Finn', while 'Boris E. Crumb' would be listed under 'Crumb'.

*Characters of ‘Out of the Frying Pan’*

*Adalar Barnath, Captain* – Leader of the dwarves sent out of Abarrane-Abaruch to help Belear help the Garvan Gnomes, he always defered to his elder. (First Appearance: Session #37)

*Aldovar of Asmodeus* – A member of Gunthars’ Crew, he was a priest of the devil-god Asmodeus, from the Province of Branaum in El Reyno Unido de Familias Superiores.  He was killed by his own party when his interests conflicted with theirs in regards to the Fearless Manticore Killers.  He was raised as a ghoul by Arextes, but slain again. (First Appearance: Session #14/Death: Sessions #59 & 60))

*Alexander Mólar* – The warlock working with Devon, Markle and the Square to rob the treasury of Castle Gothanius.   Like most of the others, he was captured. (First Appearance: Session #12)

*Alexandra the Lavender* – The watch-mage of Bountiful. (First Appearance: Session #7)

*Allas* – One of the monks at the entrance to the Pit of Bones.  He was left unconscious and bound for his fellow monks to find him.

*André* – One of the two hunters Malcolm and Beorth met up with outside of Cutter Jack’s. (First Appearance: Session #3)

*Arextes* – An ghast priest of set who died in the siege of the dwarven citadel that would become known as the Pit of Bones. Despite being a ghast he kept all his priestly abilities, in addition displayed some unique ones, like occasional non-corporealness and some kind of limited teleporting ability. (First Appearance: Session #58)

*Aríon * – An elven warrior dedicated to the elven god Aranris El-Macil, and specializing in hunting drow.  He came to Aze Nuquerna to help with the recapturing of the drow witches. (First Appearance: Session #25)

*Aron-lar* (General) – Commander of the dwarven forces at the waypost of Adothrech. (First Appearance: Session #75)

*Auncellus of Anhur* – A commanding officer in the [[Company of the Impervious Ward]]. (First Appearance: Session #80/Death: Session #81)

*Baervard* – One of the dwarves of the company sent to aid the party free the Garvan gnomes. This brown-haired and bearded handsome dwarf never spoke, and spent all his time with Blodnath. (First Appearance: Session #37)

*Bear, the* – An awakened dire bear druid, part of the Circle of Thorns and guardian of the Glade of Hennaire. (First Appearance: Session #30)

*Bedkorak (High Priest)* – The head of the Temple of the Grandfathers in Nikar who healed Kazrack’s shattered jaw. (First Appearance: Session #68)

*Belear Gritchkar * – This black dwarf was the one who trained Kazrack in the ways of Rune-throwers, while he and the party were the “guests” of the Garvan gnomes. He returned with a group of eight dwarves to help defeat Mozek and his brothers, the even demon-gnomes. (First Appearance: Session #15) 

*Blodnath* – This dwarf’s black hair is streaked with white. He has a weathered face, and does not speak much. He was the “gearsman” among the dwarves brought back from Abarrane-Abaruch by Belear – specializing in traps, locks and sneaking around. He allowed Jeremy to play with his special mechanical “trap-box”. (First Appearance: Session #37)

*Bones* – The halfling companion of Dorn.  He was rescued from barbarian captors on the way to Nikar. .  (First Appearance: Session #64) 

*Brinks Steamwind* – One of Mozek Steamwind’s brother; one of the half-fiend gnome of Garvan. (First Appearance: Session #17/Death: Session #17) 

*Brochard Oldhall* - (First Appearance: Session #19) – The older of the two brother who work as guards on Alderman Silvestre’s estate (Ogre’s Bluff). 

*Bryce Oldhall* - (First Appearance: Session #19) - The younger of the two brother who work as guards on Alderman Silvestre’s estate (Ogre’s Bluff). 

*Carlos* – Originally from the U.K.S.F., Carlos was one of Crumb’s Boys who ended up becoming fast friends with Finn Fisher and joining with twin brothers Frank and Gwar, and Josef Barley-Grinder (from a different group) to form The Shepherds, who rescued the missing of Summit and defeated and evil priest who had taken the guise of a priest of Bast. (First Appearance: Session #3)

*Clerebold, Inquisitor of Thoth* – This paladin of Thoth leads the Company of the Impervious Ward, and was hired by King Brevelan Gothan III to capture Martin the Green. (First Appearance: Session #79)

*Coral Humilia * – This woman is a member of Nikar’s Ruling Council.  She always obscures her face with a silk veil. (First Appearance: Session #70)

*Cornelius* – A young gnome who helps his uncle Distelbowden see to ‘guests’ of the Garvan gnomes.  He helped the FMK escape from Garvan after their encounter with Mozek Steamwind. (First Appearance: Session #16)

*Cottonmouth* – A would-be dragon-hunter, deputized by the Glaive to help him bring deserters to justice. He was part of the same group that Martin traveled to Gothanius with. (First Appearance: Session #18)

*Crumb, Boris E. III* – The recruiter who signed up Jana, Beorth, Malcolm, Jeremy, Kazrack and later Ratchis, along with 21 other young men to hunt the dragon in Gothanius.  (First Appearance: Session #1)

*Daerngar*  - The rune-thrower Kazrack met on the road between Bountiful and Stonebridge.  The first to read his stones.

*Dalim* – The Hands & Voice of High Priest Bedkorak of the Temple of the Grandfathers in Nikar. (First Appearance: Session #68)

*Daniel Ortun* – The castle steward of Gothanius. (First Appearance: Prologue to Book II)

*Daphne* – Lydia the Holy’s aide/secretary. (First Appearance: Session #69)

*David* – One of the two hunters Malcolm and Beorth met up with outside of Cutter Jack’s. (First Appearance: Session #3)

*Debo* – This barbarian, also called ‘Debo the Unkillable’ is one of Gunthar’s company.  Exiled son of a barbarian chieftain, he hoesp to slay the dragon, wed a princess and join his people to the kingdom to gain dominion over all the other barbarian tribes. (First Appearance: Session #14)

*Deet of Ptah* – The wayfarer of Ptah helping Crumb in his recruitment of dragon-hunters and settlers for Gothanius.  (First Appearance: Session #1)

*Devon* – The loudmouth bully of Crumb’s Boys, companion of Markle and the Square – he was captured in his attempt to rob the Royal Treasury of Gothanius. .  (First Appearance: Session #3)

*Distelbowden* – This grandfatherly gnome plays host (and jailor) for the gnomes of Garvan. The uncle of Obenhammer and Cornelius.  (First Appearance: Session #15)

*Dolan* – One of the pseudo-undead defeated in the Garden of Stones.  He appeared as an immense zombie in a breastplate.  (First Appearance/Death: Session #70)

*Dorn* – A member of the adventuring party the Fearless Manticore Killers saved from barbarians.  He joined them for the journey to Nikar and later became a cohort of Ratchis.  (First Appearance: Session #64)

*Dornast * – The Silvestri Family butler. (First Appearance: Session #19)

*Drenthris* – The dark elf druid member of the Circle of Thorns. (First Appearance: Session #30)

*Efner* – The kobold druid member of the Circle of Thorns. (First Appearance: Session #30)

*Ephraim* – One of the mercenaries hired by King Gothan IV of Gothanius to explore the area north of Greenreed Valley. He was the only survivor of what he described as a vicious attack by demonic gnomes with undead forces. Rescued by the party, he was allowed to go back to give his skewed view of events to the King, though the party tried to convince him of the error of his conclusions about the Garvan gnomes. (First Appearance: Session #38)

*Escher of Fallon* – One time member of ‘the Oath’ adventuring company, he runs ‘Fallon’s Post’, a small outpost dedicated to healing and to re-habilitating goblins in hopes that they can peacefully co-exist with humans and other races.  (First Appearance: Session #7)

*Ethiel* – The leader of the elven forces at Aze-Nuquerna.  (First Appearance: Session #17)

*Eton* – One of the youths pretending to be undead in Nikar’s Garden of Stone cemetery, that was captured by the party.  (First Appearance: Session #69)

*Finduilas* – One of the elves of Aze Nuquerna. (First Appearance: Session #17)

*Finn Fisher* -  From the town of Corbay in Herman Land, he trapped in Verdun when he visited there to find his betrothed a gift, and was caught by town guards enforcing the conscription.  He joined Crumb’s Boys to avoid the war, and eventually formed The Shepherds with Carlos, Frank, Gwar and Josef. (First Appearance: Session #3)

*Fistandlus Ironhammer, Captain* – The captain of the guard of Garvan.  This gnome is highly respected in his community. (First Appearance: Session #15)

*Flora* – The pretty half-elven bard companion of Dorn.  She was rescued from barbarian captors on the way to Nikar. .  (First Appearance: Session #64)

*Forst* – One of the barbarians encountered on the other side of the ancient bridge during the trip to Nikar. His companions were those that had captured Dorn’s companions. .  (First Appearance/Death: Session #64)

*Frank of Zootburg* – Frank and his fraternal twin, Gwar hail from the outskirts of Zootsburg in the Kingdom of Herman Land.  They joined up with Crumb’s Boys to avoid conscription.  However, Frank ended up having to kill his charmed brother in order to defeat the evil priest that had taken over temple of Bast outside of Summit. (First Appearance: Session #2)

*Frear Steamwind* – One of Mozek Steamwind’s brothers. This necro-gnome ambushed the Fearless Manticore Killers and their dwarven allies outside of Garvan. He was aided by his brother Mokad. (First Appearance: Session #38/Death: Session #38)

*Frederick the Amazing* – The bard member of Gunthar’s Company, he was killed by Tanweil. (First Appearance: Session #14/Death Session #62)

*Gib * – The inn-keeper and bartender of The Sun’s Summit Inn in Summit. He is a veteran of the skirmishes against the Fir-Hagre orcs, and a devout follower of Fallon, goddess of healing. (First Appearance: Session #14)

*Glaive, The* – The bounty-hunter in pay of the king of Gothanius to return an deserting “dragon-hunters” for justice for having broken their contractual duty.  He actually traveled to Gothanius as one of Crumb’s Boys. (First Appearance: Session #2)

*Golnar, Jolnar & Tolnar Tarnitch* – These young blonde mountain dwarves are an extremely rare occurrence in dwarven culture, triplets. And while twins are considered a blessing, triplets are considered freakish. They were inexperienced, buteager to prove themselves to Captain Adalar unquestioningly, who took a risk bringing them with him to aid the Garvan gnomes. (First Appearance: Session #37)

*Grad Almondach* – This hill dwarf owns controlling interest of the gem mines in Nikad, and is a member of the Ruling Council. (First Appearance: Session #70)

*Greddadiddlerun* –One of the gnomish ‘traitors’ who were disobeying the Interim Chief and playing tricks on local humans to scare them off from Greenreed Valley.  He helped the party escape from Garvan after falling under the effects of Mozek’s poison incense.  (First Appearance: Session #14 & 17) 

*Guisel * – One of Crumb’s Boys, he was last seen bragging about fighting the dragon with some other dragon-hunters in Ogre’s Bluff. (First Appearance: Session #3)

*Gunthar Nortrop* – Gunthar gathered his own group to come to Gothanius to slay the dragon and win the reward.  He is Jeremy’s half-brother, fathered out of wedlock, but acknowledged as heir to the Northrop lands when Jeremy was presumed dead. (First Appearance: Session #14)

*Gwar of Zootsburg* – The fraternal twin of Frank, he signed up to be one of Crumb’s Boys and avoid conscription on his brother’s recommendation.  He was among those taken and charmed by the false priest of Bast, and was tragically killed by his brother, leaving behind a pregnant girlfriend. (First Appearance: Session #2/Death: Session #48 (mentioned)).

*Hamfast (Master) * – Head of a circle of monks of a mysterious offshoot of those that serve Anubis.  He tried to convince Beorth that his splinter was following Anubis’ teaching, while the established order was going astray. (First Appearance: Interlude between Sessions #24 and #25)

*Hassafein* – The Silvestri Family cook.

*Hedda* – One of the barbarians encountered on the other side of the ancient bridge during the trip to Nikar. Her companions were those that had captured Dorn’s companions. .  (First Appearance/Death: Session #64)

*Helrahd of the Riverbed* – This red dwarf tracker and woodsman found the party while they hunted he alien beast, and lead them to Belear and the other dwarves. He is Kirla’s brother. (First Appearance: Session #35/Death: Session #48) 

*Henry Horton* – The alderman of Summit. (First appearance: Session #13)

*Heriot of the Ironstaff * – This militant wizard is a member of the Company of the Ironstaff, wizardly mercenary organization of Neergaard. She was working with the Company of the Impervious Ward when they sought to capture Martin the Green by order of the king of Gothanius. (First appearance: Session #79)

*Hezza the Brute* – The shaved and painted bugbear druid of the Circle of Thorns. (First Appearance: Session #30) 

*Huggert* – The inn-keeper of the Inn of Friendly Flame in Nikar. (First Appearance: Session #68)

*Jabnit* – The old drunk of Archet. (First Appearance: Session #29)

*James* – A would-be Dragon-hunter who traveled to Gothanius in the same group as Martin.  He is the brother of the twins Simon and Peter. (First Appearance: Session #12/Death: Session #48 (mentioned))

*Janx* – The blink dog companion of Tirhas Tesfey.  The party helped the elf cure her friend when he was a victim of the foaming mouth disease. (First Appearance: Session #7)

*Jasmine Silvestri* – Daughter of Alderman Silvestri. (First Appearance: Session #19)

*Josef Barley-grinder * – One of the Shepherds, the dragon-hunting company created by Finn Fisher, Carlos, Frank and Gwar.   . (First Appearance: Session #19)

*Kamir * – One of the would-be dragon-hunters known as “Crumb’s Boys”.  Always helpful and often tormented by the others this poor boy was violated and killed by Menovian Border soldiers despite the best efforts of the party to save him. (First Appearance: Session #1 / Death: Session #10)

*Kascha* – One of the gnome companions of Schlomo and Kismet, his death at the hands of Tanweil was witnessed by the party. (First Appearance/Death: Session #53)

*Keeper of the Map-Room* – The aged dwarf waiting in the Map-Room of the Pit of Bones. (First Appearance: Session #62)

*Kennoch of Ra* – The Priest of Ra of Stonebridge, trying to be the light of reason, faith and civilization in a town on the edge of the frontier. (First Appearance: Session #7)

*Kirla* – Helrahd’s sister is a shield-maiden, a female dwarven warrior dedicated to Rivakanal (Dwarven Goddess of Motherhood and Protection). She is fiercely independent and seems to chafe against many of the gender customs of her people. (First Appearance: Session #37/Death: #48) 

*Kismet* – One of the Garvan gnomes originally accompanying the chieftain to visit the elves of Aze Nuquerna, who became a prisoner and later a servant of the dragon.  (First Appearance: Session #53)

*Krechkar* – The public contact of the Temple of the Grandfathers in Nikar. (First Appearance: Session #68)

*Larenth the Scholar* – The half-orc druid of the Circle of Thorns. (First Appearance: Session #37)

*Lodestone, (Captain) Marno* – This dwarf is a member of Nikar’s Ruling Council and the Captain of its townguard. (First Appearance: Session #70)

*Lomax* – One of  Hamfast’s order of Monks, who had captured the golden dire ram outside of the Circle of the Thorn.  He was later re-encountered outside of the Pit of Bones. (First Appearance: Session #31)

*Lydia the Holy* – A priestess of Isis, she is member of the Ruling Council of Nikar. (First Appearance: Session #70)

*Mardak* – The gnoll druid leader of the Circle of Thorns. (First Appearance: Session #30)

*Maria of Ettinos* – Maria traveled to Gothanius in the same caravan of would-be dragon-hunters as Martin the Green, Simon, Peter, James and Tanweil.  An independent-minded woman, she left Ettinos (a half-orc colony; though she herself is not half-orc) to strike out on her own. (First Appearance: Session #12)

*Markle* – Leader of the thieves that tried to rob the Gothanian Royal Treasury. He was one of Crumb’s Boys, and once collected a favor from Jana after he did her one. (First Appearance: Session #3)

*Maxel * – The smith of Summit also acts as Constable. (First Appearance: Session #15)

*Maynard * – One of the two monks that escorted Beorth to the Pit of Bones to speak with Master Hamfast. (First Appearance: Interlude between Sessions #24 and #25).

*Mercy of Nephthys* – The daughter of Jetta and Narcell, Ratchis’ teachers.  She returned to Nikar to watch over the town while her parents went to deal with a slave ring operating out of the Outlands of Derome-Delem. (First Appearance: Session #68)

*Migdol * – Chief smith of the Garvan gnomes.  (First Appearance: Session #15)

*Minol * (Captain) – A dwarven lizard-rider from Adothrech. (First Appearance: Session #75)

*Moishe Nimblewyck* – A gnome the Fearless Manticore Killers bargained with the giant-wife Perika to de-petrify.  He left the party under mysterious circumstances unwilling or unable to explain what he had been doing there. (First Appearance: Session #52)

*Mokad Steamwind* – One of Mozek Steamwind’s brothers. He aided his brother Frear the Necro-gnome in the ambush of the Fearless Manticore Killers and their dwarven allies as they approached Garvan. . (First Appearance: Session #38/Death: Session #39)

*Morrus Gont* – The alderman of Ram’s Head, the northernmost of Gothanius’ alder-villages. (First Appearance: Session #14)

*Morton Oldhall* – The uncle of Bryce and Brochard Oldhall, he was the head guard of Alderman Silvestre’s estate until killed by what most believed to be the dragon.  It was actually the Manticore, Anguis. (First Appearance: Session #19/Death: Session #28 (mentioned))

*Mozek Steamwind * – Head of the Half-Fiend gnomes and son of the demoness Ora-Amira-el, Mozek was the interim chieftain for Garvan during the party’s first stay there.  Obsessed with finding Hurgun’s Maze, he killed Chance to show how far he was willing to go.  He has 10 other brothers. (First Appearance: Session #17)

*Mylor the Mystical * – A member of the Ruling Council of Nikar, and a the Brotherhood of Green Necromancers. (First Appearance: Session #68)

*Neela/Nisilla * – A gnomish girlfriend of Gunthar in Nikar. (First Appearance: Session #69)

*Norena of Bast * – A former adventuring companion of Alexandra the Lavender and the ranking priest in the Nikar temple of Bast.. (First Appearance: Session #69)

*Obenhammer (aka Obie) * – One of the gnomes of Garvan; cousin of Cornelius and nephew of Distelbowden.  (First Appearance: Session #15)

*Perika* – The giant-wife of Rumble. (First Appearance: Session #52)

*Peter * – Twin brother of Simon, and brother to James (deceased). He was part of Maria’s group of dragon-hunters. (First Appearance: Prologue to Book II: Catching the Spark.)

*Phillip* - A would-be dragon-hunter, deputized by the Glaive to help him bring deserters to justice. He was part of the same group that Martin traveled to Gothanius with. (First Appearance: Session #18)

*Phlan * – One of the monks that led Beorth to the Pit of Bones the first time. (First Appearance: Interlude Before:  Session #25)

*Rahasia* – The half-elven servant of the Silvestri Family (of which the father is alderman of Ogre’s Bluff), who was possessed with the spirit of the drow witch Karellena.  (First Appearance: Session #22)

*Rastfar (aka Rasty)* – The young goblin assistant of Escher of Fallon.  He was rescued and raised by Escher and named for one of his former companions.  (First Appearance: Session #7)

*Razzle Greyish* – One of the infamous Brothers Greyish, known as the best swordsmen in all of Aquerra.  He is one of Norena’s companions.  (First Appearance: Session #69)

*Reed Flapcorn* – This Halfling, owner of the Hornet Brewing Company is a member of the Nikar Ruling Council. (First Appearance: Session #70)

*Relaford* – A guard in the town of Ogre’s Bluff. (First Appearance: Session #28)

*Richard the Red * – A wizard of the Academy of Wizardry who appears to have gone rogue, not caring about what he has to do to fulfill his agenda for what he thinks is best to ‘save’ the known world.  He has been both ally and antagonist to the party. (First Appearance: Session #21)

*Rindalith* – Jana’s former mentor, he followed her to Derome-Delem using the guise as a marshal from Herman Land seeking to have her extradited for a murder. (First Appearance: Session #28)

*Rondar* – A member of Gunthar’s Crew, he took off from the Pit of Bones early after much demonstration of his cowardice. (First Appearance: Session #14)

*Rumble* – The male stone giant that the Fearless Manticore Killers nearly killed after following a trail of petrified gnomes into his home and killing his ‘chickens’.  Perika is his wife.  (First Appearance: Session #51)

*Schlomo* - One of the Garvan gnomes originally accompanying the chieftain to visit the elves of Aze Nuquerna, who became a prisoner and later a servant of the dragon.  He was killed by Tanweil. (First Appearance: Session #53/Death: Session #62)

*Sewell * (Sergeant) – A member of the Company of the Impervious Ward. (First Appearance: Session #81)

*Shadarach* – The half-ogre ranger the party bargained with to be led beneath the mountains to get to Nikar and avoid having to deal with too many black orcs. (First Appearance: Session #64)

*Sherinian Felestas* – This elf is the proprietor of the Shop of Fine Sand magic shop and a member of the Ruling Council of Nikar. (First Appearance: Session #68)

*Silverback* – The half-giant/half-ogre hybrid former chieftain of the ogres of the Honeycombe.  He had his eyes plucked out by members of his tribe for suggesting that they flee from the quaggoths that overran their caves.  (First Appearance: Session #23)

*Simon* - Brother of Peter and James, he was one of the would-be dragon-hunters who came to Derome-Delem in the same group as Martin the Green.  (First Appearance: Session #11)

*Siram of Archet* – The unofficial leader of Archet. (First Appearance: Session #29)

*Smeaghele* – An adolescent firbolg giant encountered in Ailot Beckys. (First Appearance: Session #76)

*Snuchri* – The troglodyte priest who swore a blood oath of vengeance on Kazrack and his kin for the destruction of his people’s egg-chamber in the caverns beneath the temple of Bast near Summit. (First Appearance: Session #79)

*Square, The* – One of Crumb’s Boys, he was in league with Markle, Devon and Alexander Molar in their attempt to rob the Royal Treasury of Castle Gothanius. He was the only one of them that escaped, only to join up later with Gunthar’s Company.  He was killed in the Pit of Bones and risen as undead, and then slain for good by the Fearless Manticore Killers (First Appearance: Session #3/Death: Session #60)

*Threnegar, Nerelor (Captain)* – The dwarven captain at the Nauglimir Dwarven Merchant Consortium Safehouse in Cutter Jack’s. (First Appearance: Session #3)

*Tanweil* – One of the would-be dragon-hunters who traveled to Gothanius in the same group as Martin the Green.  He never spoke a word to anyone, and despite his apparent youth had white hair.  It was later revealed this visage was an illusionary disguise of some kind, that he is really some kind of draconic lizardfolk seeking the dragon-slaying bastard sword, wyrm-raugh. (First Appearance: Interlude II; before Session #28)

*Thosir* – One of the Monks at the entrance to the Pit of Bones. (First Appearance: Session 55)

*Tinar * – One of the pseudo-undead the party defeated in the Garden of Stones.  He looked like a dwarf with a wight-like appearance. (First Appearance: Session #69/ Death: Session #70)

*Tipik * – One of the pseudo-undead the party defeated in the Garden of Stones.  He appeared a ghastly halfing.. (First Appearance/Death: Session #70)

*Tirhas Tesfey* – The elven woman the party helped to cure his blink dog companion, Janx.  Later she was found as a prisoner in Aze Nuquerna, and turned out to have had her life-forced switched with that of an ancient drow witch.  Her current whereabouts are unknown.  (First Appearance: Session #6)

*Torsius* - A would-be dragon-hunter, deputized by the Glaive to help him bring deserters to justice. He was part of the same group that Martin traveled to Gothanius with. (First Appearance: Session #18)

*Tracel Gothan, Princess*  - Enamored of Jeremy Northrop, she gave him a token of hers to wear on the dragon-hunt. (First Appearance: Session #11)

*Tromaglerhammergleengloventart * – Also known as “The Mayor of the Gnomish Quarter”, this gnome is a member of the Nikar Ruling Council. (First Appearance: Session #70)

*Tyluk of Archet* – One of the hunters of Archet. He spoke with Ratchis and Roland as they waited for Gunthar south of Greenreed Valley. (First Appearance: Session #79)

*Valentine* – A guard in the town of Ogre’s Bluff. (First Called by Name: Session #28)

*Vaysalia* – A gnomish illusionist of Nikar, recommended by Lydia the Holy for her ability to train Martin the Green.. (First Appearance: Session #69)

*William Turnkey* – One of Richard the Red’s identities as a marshal for the king of Gothanius. (First Appearance: Session #28)

*Yeeger Salamander* – This member of the Nikar Ruling Council owns controlling interests in the town salt mines. (First Appearance/Death: Session #70)

*Zedarias* – The necromancer vampire freed from centuries of pain in his sarcophagus by the Fearless Manticore Killers, and then beheaded a second later. (First Appearance/Death: Session #47)

*Zelig Steamwind* – One of Mozek Steamwind’s brothers; one of the half-fiend gnomes of Garvan.  (First Appearance: Session #17/Death: Session #18)


----------



## el-remmen

Anyone find this Glossary of NPCs useful?

Should I update with each installment that introduces new people - or should I wait a while and do a chunk at a time?


----------



## Dakkareth

Umm. Maybe I should start reading again ... I kinda stopped when the Necropolis of Doom came up. But then, so much to catch up with ...


----------



## el-remmen

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Umm. Maybe I should start reading again ... I kinda stopped when the Necropolis of Doom came up. But then, so much to catch up with ...




Please do. . . .


----------



## Manzanita

OK.  Perhaps you should give us the low-down on the name change, writer formerly known as Nemmerle.


----------



## el-remmen

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OK.  Perhaps you should give us the low-down on the name change, writer formerly known as Nemmerle.




We haven't gotten to the point in-game where the party changes the name from FMK yet. .. I wouldn't want to give it away. . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm halfway into Book 2, Part 2. I'd really love to see a compilation of all of it. This is my second favorite storyhour of all time.


----------



## el-remmen

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm halfway into Book 2, Part 2. I'd really love to see a compilation of all of it. This is my second favorite storyhour of all time.




Glad you enjoy it almost as much as something else  (and if it is second to Sepulchrave or Sagiro, I promise not to be insulted )  

But seriously, welcome - and feel free to bump them old threads with a comment as you finish them 

I am still working on editing the massive word document of Book II - so the compilation is not available yet - but should be in a few weeks.


----------



## el-remmen

I have updated the Cast of Characters (NPCS) found on this thread through Session #81.

You can jump to it by clicking here.

Also, you can see the stats for The Company of the Impervious Ward on the Aquerra wiki, by going here.


----------



## Tony Vargas

el-remmen said:
			
		

> Also, you can see the stats for The Company of the Impervious Ward on the Aquerra wiki, by goinghere.



 No spellbooks for the Wizards?   I've seen how much trouble Martin has had acquiring new spells, so I was curious what spells NPC wizards knew...


----------



## el-remmen

Tony Vargas said:
			
		

> No spellbooks for the Wizards?   I've seen how much trouble Martin has had acquiring new spells, so I was curious what spells NPC wizards knew...




I have added the known spells for Heriot of the Ironstaff


----------



## Tony Vargas

el-remmen said:
			
		

> I have added the known spells for Heriot of the Ironstaff



 Interesting.  She has almost exactly the number of spells known that a standard 3E wiz would have just from levelling (not as many cantrips, 2 fewer 1st level, 2 more 3rd level).

I quite liked Defensive Manifestation of the Spirit - powerful, but a cool concept - a Sorcerer (Aquerran Witch) could sure get a lot of milage out of the CHA to AC concentration check.  

BTW, I just glanced at the Witch, again, to check that it was CHA-based, and it's a very cool take on the Sorcerer.

Though, I do say that as someone who came up with this:

3e Sorcerer (Revised)

[sblock]This is a revision of the Sorcerer class to be, well sorcerers, in the
classic sense of those who gain magical power from dealing with
spirits.

----------------------------------------------------------
Sorcerer (Revised)

  Sorcerers are Arcane spell casters who's spells are learned from
and/or powered by, spirits (and, possibly other supernatural allies).
Different sorcerers may have different aproaches.  Some merely learn
from spirits, others chanell thier power.  Some serve spirits, others
bargain with them, while still others 'command' them.  Whatever a given
sorocerer's attitudes and style, the results are about the same.  The
sorcerer is freed from the constant study, books, minutiae and
memorization of a conventional Wizard, but limmitted in the breadth of
the powers he can call on, by need to keep a coterie of spirit allies
happy...
  Adventuring:  Sorcerers sometimes adventure to find new spirits with
which to ally themselves or to fulfill bargains made with thier spirit
allies.  Sorcerers also tend to crave power and influence - adventuring
can gain them oportunities for temporal status and power to match thier
mystical stature and might.
  Other Classes:  Sorcerers gain thier power from supernatural
alliances and are prone to forming more mundane alliances, as well.
Fighter-types are much apreciated, as they can defend the sorcerer long
enough to cast his spells in dangerous situations.  Wizards are bit
stuffy, by comparison, but can have useful informations.  Clerics and
Sorcerers are sometimes leary of eachother.  Sorcerers see Clerics as
unequal partners in a supernatural alliance, while generally seeing
themselves as equals or masters of the spirits at thier disposal, while
Clerics are wary of the sorcererous penchant for dealing with
outsiders.  Sorcerers, who tend to be young and a bit flushed with
power early in thier carreers often get along well with equally young
and oportunistic Rogues.

Class Attributes:

HD: d4 (unchanged)

Weapons & Armor:  Proficient in all Simple Weapons, no armor, no
shields. (unchanged)

Skills:  (unchanged) + Bluff(CHA), Diplomacy(CHA), Intimidation(CHA),
Knowledge:Spirits(Int), Sense Motive(CHA) (all to represent knowledge
of and skill at negotiating with, spirits and the like).

Level Benefits:
  Base Attack Bonus: (unchanged)
  Saving Throws: (unchanged)
  Skills: (unchanged)
  Feats: (unchanged)

Spell Casting:
  The Sorcerer's bonus spells from CHA aply to the number of spells he
can know, instead of the number he can cast in one day.  Each
spell 'known' represents a relationship with a spirit who provides the
spell.  Some spirits provide multiple spells, but they take up a 'slot'
for each such spell.  Optionally, additional spirits can be courted,
and Outsiders can provide greater power to a Sorcerer, but there is
always a price, often a steep one. (otherwise unchanged)

**********************************************************
*We can just leave it at that.  A few (much needed) CHA-based
*skills added, a slight difference in how they deal with
*spells, and leave most of the actual spirit-stuff, like
*most of the actual arcane stuff done by wizards or religous
*stuff done by clerics, in the background.  Or, we can continue
*and add some apropriate abilities and restrictions and other
*options to represent the sorcerer's dealings with spirits and
*other things...
**********************************************************

======================================
Table of Class Abilities/Restrictions:
- 1 - Fetch (Replaces Familiar), Speak with Spirits/Taboo
- 2 -
- 3 - See Ethereal
- 4 -/Taboo
- 5 -
- 6 -/Taboo
- 7 - Crossing/Service
- 8 -/Taboo
- 9 -
-10 -/Taboo
-11 -/Service
-12 -/Taboo
-13 - Projection
-14 -/Taboo
-15 -
-16 -/Taboo
-17 -
-18 -/Taboo
-19 -/Service
-20 - Etherealness
======================================

Class Abilities:
  Fetch:  To begin his training, each Sorcerer enters into a permanent
alliance with a minor spirit called a Fetch.  The Fetch helps the
sorcerer contact other spirits and gain increasing access to the spirit
world.  In return, the Fetch gains a focus in the Prime Material, and
gains in power as it's sorcerer does.  A Fetch can be placed in a small-
animal body, in which case it acts much as a Familiar, tied to a Fetish
object, or simply allowed to use the Sorcerer, himself, as a focus.  A
Fetch-Familiar whose body is killed is lost.  If a Fetch-Fetish is
lost, it can be recovered, if damaged, but not totally destroyed it may
still serve as a focus.  A Fetch using the Sorcerer as a Focus is
virtually a part of him, and cannot be lost through any normal means.
When a Fetch is lost, the Sorcerer is unable to andvance his Sorcerer
level until he obtains a new one.  Obtaining a new Fetch requires a
special quest by the Sorcerer or expenditure of enough experience
points to gain a new level.  Placing a Fetch in a body (Familiar) has
the same costs as summoning a Wizard's Familiar.  Placing a Fetch in a
Fetish simply requires an apropriate object (costing double normal -
25gp minimum - if done at 1st level).  Until a Fetch is placed in a
Familiar or Fetish, it remains linked to the Sorcerer, once it has been
given a body or object as a focus, it cannot change to a new focus, nor
return to focusing on the Sorcerer - if the focus is lost, so is the
Fetch.

###################################
Fetish Objects:
  A Fetish object can be anything the Sorcerer can carry - from a tiny
seed pearl to a massive greatsword - but the item must be of unique
qualities and/or apearance (Masterwork items, curios, and items of
unique design all work).  The Fetch can see and hear as if it were in
the Prime Material, at the point where the object is located, and can
communicate with it's master, like a Familiar of the same level.  The
Fetish has Hardness and hps typical of it's type, but gains another
point of Hardness each time a Familiar would gain another point of AC,
and gains hps as a Familiar of the same level, as well.  If the Fetish
is a tool or other useful object, it grants a +2 to apropriate checks
made with it.  If it is a weapon or Armor, it has a +1 Enhancement
bonus.  If it is a curio, jewel, article of clothing, or other non-
utilitarian item, it grants the Sorcerer a +1 Resistance bonus to all
his saves, as long as he is in contact with it.  If a Fetish is
damaged, it can usually be repaired, if destroyed, often, the largest
fragment can still be used by the Fetch as a focus - if it is
completely destroyed, the Fetch is lost.
###################################

  Speak with Spirits:  The Sorcerer can communicate with spirits and
other Ethereal creatures in the general area.  'Spirit Speach' is a
sort of common-tounge among spirits, and is automatically known to the
Sorcerer (a Secret Language), but many Ethereal creatures will speak
other languages instead, especially elemental languages.  The Sorcerer
is not automatically aware of such beings, however, though his Fetch
may be (this is /not/ the same as seeing an Ethereal creature, just
giving a basic idea of location and nature).  Speaking with active,
willing spirits is a free action.  Trying to contact an inactive spirit
is much more difficult, taking a Charisma check at DC 20.
  Taboo:  Each time the Sorcerer makes contact with a more powerful
class of spirits (gains access to a new spell level), he must undertake
an observance or accept a restriction on his behavior to appease his
allied spirits and make contact with more rarefied regions of the
spiritual world.  If the Sorcerer does not have the CHA to cast spells
of a given level, he gains no Taboos when gaining the corresponding
Sorcerer level (he is unable to gain the alliegance of such potent
spirits).  In addition, if the Sorcerer wants additional spirit allies
(spells) beyond the norm (and the DM permits him to try), he must
undertake additional taboos of the same level - 1 for each spirit.

###################################
Possible Taboos
  Tokens:  The Sorcerer must have an object in his possession to deal
with his spirits of a given level (or the specific spirit the token is
for).  For low-level spirits, the token can be small and innocuous.
For more powerful ones, it must be larger, valuable, and/or obviously
displayed, or be detectable for magic and the spirit's alignment.
Tokens of very powerful spirits and outsiders radiate palpable (to
anyone) alignment and magical auras.  If the sorcerer loses the token,
he must recover it to re-gain access to the corresponding spells.  If
it is destroyed, he must create a new one and contact each spirit it
aplies to (taking 1 day per spirit) so they can re-focus on it.
  Restriction:  The Sorcerer is forbidden from doing or having
something.  At low levels, restrictions are minor and specific (never
wear a red shirt, don't talk to Orcs of the DeathFist tribe, don't eat
durring the night, etc).  At moderate levels, they can be broader or
more onerous (never wear or carry anything red, never talk to Orcs,
don't eat meat, never tell a lie).  At higher levels, they should be
quite inconvenient (never wear armor, don't carry weapons, don't kill
in anger, don't cast spells at night, never hide the truth, etc).  If
a  Sorcerer violates a restriction, he loses access to the
corresponding spirits for 24 hours.  Note that this is not usually
in 'punishment' - keeping to the Restriction is necessary to stay in
contact with the corresponding spirit(s).
  Observance:  The Sorcerer is required to periodically perform odd or
meaningless activities to keep in contact with the corresponding spirit
(s).  At low levels, this could be turning three times widdershins
before going to sleep, reciting a brief incantation at noon, making a
certain sign whenever walking through a doorway, etc.  At higher
levels, it could be difficult to perform for some reason (sacrifice an
animal at the dark of each moon, recite an original poem to an acorn
and burry it far from the oak where it fell, make anyone you're
introduced to laugh, etc..) At high levels, the observance can be
expensive and/or hard to keep up on (drink a flask of holy water with
every meal, deflower a virgin each night, save a life between the new
and half moon each month, leave a magic item behind in each house you
visit, etc...).  If a Sorcerer fails in his observances, he loses
access to the corresponding spirits until the next observance is due
and properly performed.
###################################

  See Ethereal:  The Sorcerer can gaze into the Ethereal plane.
Shifting his senses from the material to the Ethereal is a move-
equivalent action.  Doing so renders the Sorcerer vulnerable to attack
by Ethereal Creatures as if he were present in that plane, but he
cannot affect them in return.
  Service:  As the Sorcerer's connection to the spirit world deepens,
it's denizens begin to look upon him as one of thier own.  This allows
him special abilities and access to greater sorceries, but is also
leaves him beholden to the spirits - even if his relationship to them
is as an equal or master.  If the Sorcerer owes Service (see level
table) then, once per level (that is, before he can gain another
Sorcerer level), the sorcerer must perform a Service for his spirit
allies (a 19th level Sorcerer owes 3 Services before gaining 20th
level).  A Service usually entails overcoming challenges amounting to
an Encounter level equal to the Sorcerer level at which it is incurred.
The Sorcerer does gain experience for challenges overcome in
fullfilling a Service, and may accept help from friends and allies - he
will also usually still have access to his Sorcery spells.
  If a Sorcerer has more than the usual number of spirits at his
disposal, each additional spirit will also insist on a Service, each
level - the Sorcerer can advance in level without completing these
Services, but he loses the help of the corresponding spirit(s) until
they are fulfilled (and, if he gains multiple levels, 'overdue'
Services accumulate, and must be completed before the spirit(s) will
again provide spells to the Sorcerer).  Services performed for an
individual spirit usually require overcoming challenges equal to an
Encounter Level of twice that of the spell the spirit provides.

###################################
Dealing with Spirits:
  A Sorcerer's dealings with the spirit world can be kept 'in the
background,' if desired.  Each level, the Sorcerer's Fetch introduces
him to a new spirit, giving him access to a new spell.  Additional
spirit-names can be gleaned from books and other Sorcerers, or
researched.  In short, allying with a spirit can be treated exactly
like learning a spell.  The Sorcerer can even be allowed to learn
Arcane spells from Wizards or Wizard's writings, if desired.  In this
last case, the Wizard's Fetch is assumed to help him learn/power the
spell (and a 'slot' of the apropriate level is still taken up).
  However, a Sorcerer can gain greater power (and more RPing
oportunities), and also face more restrictions and challenges, if his
spirit-dealings are played through.  The DM can limmit or encourage 'in
play' interactions with spirits (if they take play time away from the
other players, they can be curtailed, if they are interesting or
provide plot hooks or serve to keep the Sorcerer balanced, they can be
encouraged or required), and the Sorcerer can choose to persue such
opportunities or 'play it safe.'
  Adding spirits to increase spells available:  The Sorcerer can simply
enter into alliances with more spirits than normal.  Each additional
spirit requires it's own taboo be followed, and that a Service be
performed for it, immediately, before it will begin providing it's
spell to the Sorcerer, and each level thereafter, if the Sorcerer is to
continue to recieve it's support.
  Gaining the aid of a higher-level spirit:  The Sorcerer can negotiate
with a spirit that provides a spell of higher level than he can
normally obtain (due to Charisma).  If the spirit agrees, the Sorcerer
must treat it as an additional spirit (above) and must perform an
additional Service each and every time he uses the spell the spirit
provides.  He must still be of high enough level to actually cast such
a spell, however - if not, he simply cannot channell such power.
  Trading Services:  Some spirits are potent enough to affect the
physical world on thier own, and all are capable of performing missions
in the Ethereal plane.  A spirit can be persuaded to aid the Sorcerer
directly in some way of which it is capable, in return for an
additional Service - but, usually only if the Sorcerer has met all his
current Services and often only if the Service is provided in advance.
  Empowering Items:  If the Sorcerer wishes to create a magic item, but
lacks a spell, feat, level (a single level), or experience required to
make the item, he can instead persuade one of his spirits to inhabit
and empower the item.  Such an item takes the normal time and money to
make, but /one/ of the above requirements is waived, and Permenancy is
never required.  The spirit is present in the item, and able to
communicate with anyone using it (it is effectively an intelligent
item).  It continues to count as one of the Sorcerer's spirits, but no
longer provides it's spell to him.  If the Sorcerer sells or loses the
item, the new owner must assume a Sorcererous Taboo (usuall regarding
the treatment of the item, or eschewing of other similar items) and
perform occassional Services (at the whim of the DM) or the spirit can
cause the item to cease to function magically.  Though the spirit can
withold the power of the item, it cannot activate any such powers
itself.  When an
  Allying with Outsiders:  A Sorcerer with Astral Awareness (or some
other means of contacting Outsiders) can gain considerable power from
dealing with them.  Outsiders can provide several spells of different
levels, while taking up only one spell 'slot' (that of the highest
level spell they can provide), provide a Divine spell instead of an
Arcane one, grant the Sorcerer a special ability, provide a spell he is
not high enough level to cast normally, or even materialize to act on
his behalf in the physical world.  However, the price they demand is
conmensurate with the power the bestow.  Regardless of the number of
spirits the Sorcerer is allied with, each Outsider demands it's own
Taboo and Service, and the spell they provide is considered a level
higher when figuring the severity of the Taboo or EL of the Service.
Outsiders who provide the Sorcerer with a spell or ability that normal
spirits cannot will also demand an additional service each time the
spell or ability is used.  Furthermore, an Outsider expects the
Sorcerer to turn towards it's alignment, and promote it's goals in the
physical world, even when not directly serving it.  Outsiders are very
good at devising services that seem acceptable, but actually draw the
Sorcerer closer to thier ethos.  Finally, powerful Outsiders (such as
those that grant spells of higher level), can even demand the
Sorcerer's soul in payment (usually, if promised a soul, the Outsider
will grant much power with little or no further price).  The moment a
Sorcerer who has made a soul-bargain is slain, the Outsider claims his
due (the Sorcerer cannot be Raised or Ressurected by any means, unless
his soul is somehow rescued from the Outsider).  Usually only Evil
outsiders demand souls.  Good outsiders are notoriously reluctant to
empower, or even deal with, Sorcerers, however, so there is often
little choice...
###################################

  Crossing:  The Sorcerer can exist simultaneously in the physical and
spiritual worlds.  He is present, aware and able to affect, both the
Material and Ethereal planes and creatures therein.  Crossing takes a
full round action to initiate or terminate.  When not Crossing, the
Sorcerer is in the Material Plane.  Though it can't be used to leave
the Material Plane, a Sorcerer who finds himself in the Ethereal Plane
can return to the Material in 2 rounds by initiating, and then
immediately terminating, his Crossing ability.
  Projection:  The Sorcerer can project his own Spirit (Soul) into the
Ethereal Plane.  His spirit is solid and real to other Ethereal
creatures, and has his usual hit points.  However, his DEX in spirit
form is equal to his INT, while his WIS supplants his CON and his CHA
stands in for STR.  The Spirit has what apears to be clothing and spell
components, but no other items, unless they are specifically extant in
the Ethereal.  The Sorcerer's spirit can cast spells in the Ethereal,
and possibly journey to other planes, but may not return to the Prime
Material, save by returning to it's body (which lies, innert, until
said return).  Projecting takes a minute of concentration to achieve.
Returning is nearly instantaneous, as long as no Ethereal obstructions
are between the spirit and the corresponding point where the body lies -
 simply moving the body, or sealing it behind physical barriers has no
effect.  Hit points taken by the spirit while projecting are real, but
do not manifest physically, even upon return.  If the Spirit has more
hit points than the body when it returns, there is no damage carried
over.  If it has less, the body's hit points are reduced to that level -
 but no lower than the Sorcerer's 1st level hit points (4+CON bonus).
If the Spirit is killed (-10 hps), while unable to return, or if the
body is killed while helpless, the Sorcerer is slain.
  Etherealness:  The Sorcerer can enter the Ethereal Plane, physically
(cf: Ethereal Jaunt).  To Enter the Ethereal, the Sorcerer must first
use Crossing, then spend a full round action shifting fully to the
Ethereal.  The reverse is true for returning to the Material Plane.

Sorcerer-only Feat:

Astral Awareness:
  As a Sorcerer, you are aware of the Astral as well as the Ethereal
planes.
  Benefits:  You can use your special abilities to communicate with,
see into, Cross, project into, or journey physically to and from the
Astral Plane just as you can the Ethereal Plane.  Because of this
affinity, you can contact and deal with Outsiders through your Fetch,
in a manner similar to your dealings with normal spirits.  You can have
a number of Outsider-granted spells equal to your Charisma bonus - but
no more than 1 of a given spell level.  Half of these can be Divine
spells, instead of Arcane ones.  You cannot gain any of the other
benefits of dealing with Outsiders (higher level spells, multiple
spells, special abilities) without playing through the contact, and
accepting the additional taboos, services, and other drawbacks of such
dealings.
  Normally:  See 'Allying with Outsiders,' above.

###################################
Outsiders:
  Good Outsiders are reluctant to involve themselves with Sorcerers,
prefering to work through Priests and serve the dieties and causes they
champion in thier own ways.  A virtuous Sorcerer, however, can
sometimes gain thier aid.  They are more likely to intervene in a good
cause (especially where evil Outsiders are involved), and more likely
to make a temporary alliance for such a purpose.  Sometimes, if the
Sorcerer's goal is truely noble and selfless, they will ask no
service.  They often require that the Sorcerer always ascede to
reasonable requests for charity and succor, as a taboo.  Good outsiders
almost never make soul-bargains - they consider an afterlife with
themselves to be a privilege.  In fact, they might agree to accept a
certain number of (profoundly good) services from the Sorcerer, in
return for 'saving' his soul (though the end result is still that he is
unressurectable when slain, at least he's going to a better place).
  Evil Outsiders are often very anxious to work with sorcerers.  The
taboos and initial services they may request are often not that onerous
or distasteful, and they are willing to grant considerable powers in
return.  They are particularly forthcoming with powerful spells and
abilities for which they can demand immediate further services.  Once a
Sorcerer has gotten himself into a position where he /needs/ the
Outsider's power, the services become increasingly vile.  Alternately,
Evil Outsiders will often grant as much power as they are able - in
return for a soul-bargain.
  Lawful Outsiders are not generally enclined to aid Sorcerers, but,
when they do, they expect the relationship to be permanent.  They tend
to require exacting taboos to maintain contact.  The services they ask
are usually reasonable (if, again, exacting), but shirking them is a
sure way lose thier alliegance (and that of other Lawful Outsiders
you're dealing with), permanently.  Lawful Outsiders are most likely to
grant a single spell or special ability, often with the Service
required in advance, or with some gaurantee (such as a contingent soul-
bargain) that it /will/ be fulfilled.
  Chaotic Outsiders will often deal with Sorcerers on a temporary
basis - trading services for single-use spells or powers or other
services - but rarely enter into the typical Sorcerer-spirit
relationship.  When they do, thier taboos are seemingly minor, but open-
ended, and can lead to unforseen requirements (or instance 'eat
something new every day' is minor, at first, but can get very onerous
indeed, after a few years...).  Chaotic Outsiders often expect services
up-front, and sometimes fail to deliver desired spells or powers
(substituting something they think would be better), however, they also
don't get too miffed about delayed or (if they weren't particularly
called on at the time) missed Services (though they may decide to
collect on such at the worst possible moments, too).  Non-evil Chaotic
Outsiders rarely make soul-bargains (and Evil ones often manage to
collect the soul without delivering the goods, or without the bargain
even being properly made), when they do, it is usually because of a
personal obsession with the Sorcerer - who may not be held to the
baragain, or may be released eventually.
###################################

Sent via Deja.com Google Groups[/sblock]


----------



## el-remmen

Tony Vargas said:
			
		

> Interesting.  She has almost exactly the number of spells known that a standard 3E wiz would have just from levelling (not as many cantrips, 2 fewer 1st level, 2 more 3rd level).
> 
> I quite liked Defensive Manifestation of the Spirit - powerful, but a cool concept - a Sorcerer (Aquerran Witch) could sure get a lot of milage out of the CHA to AC concentration check.




Well, I can't say I have much a system for figuring out what spells NPCs have - except for my #1 rule regarding all NPC spells and equipment, which is: Don't give the NPCs anything you are not willing to let the PCs get their hands on.

As for Defensive Manifestation of the Spirit, I don't think it is all the pwerful since it is only a wizard spell (not a Bard, or Witch or even a Cleric spell - characters that are more likely to have a high CHA) and because of the potential CON loss at the end of the spell's duration.



			
				Tony Vargas said:
			
		

> BTW, I just glanced at the Witch, again, to check that it was CHA-based, and it's a very cool take on the Sorcerer.
> 
> Though, I do say that as someone who came up with this:




Hey, that looks familiar.    

But keep in mind, the witch that can be found on the wiki now is not version that Jana's player played and not the version used for Bastian either - it represents quite a departure mechanics-wise for the class.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm curious as to when the Book III download will be available.


----------



## el-remmen

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to when the Book III download will be available.




Funny you should ask that. . . just last night I finished editing the manuscript. . . so the answer (as vague as it is) is: As long as it takes me transfer the edits from a hardcopy manuscript to the word doc - which assuming a few pages a day - maybe in a two or three months.

Hope that's not too long.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

el-remmen said:
			
		

> Funny you should ask that. . . just last night I finished editing the manuscript. . . so the answer (as vague as it is) is: As long as it takes me transfer the edits from a hardcopy manuscript to the word doc - which assuming a few pages a day - maybe in a two or three months.
> 
> Hope that's not too long.



Sounds good, gives me enough time to reread Chapters I & II


----------



## el-remmen

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds good, gives me enough time to reread Chapters I & II




Oh, I forgot to mention that now that I have re-named Book III to be "Fanning the Embers" I plan to break into two parts. . .

Part One: The Fearless Manticore Killers & The Necropolis of Doom

Part Two: The Fearless Manticore Killers & The Pit of Bones

So when I am through Part One I will make that available first. . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

el-remmen said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot to mention that now that I have re-named Book III to be "Fanning the Embers" I plan to break into two parts. . .
> 
> Part One: The Fearless Manticore Killers & The Necropolis of Doom
> 
> Part Two: The Fearless Manticore Killers & The Pit of Bones
> 
> So when I am through Part One I will make that available first. . .



Sounds great....I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## el-remmen

Part One of *"Out of the Frying Pan" Book III - Fanning the Embers: THE FEARLESS MANTICORE KILLERS & THE NECROPOLIS OF DOOM!!!* is now available in downloadable .doc format.

See first post. . .


----------



## el-remmen

I am giving this a bump as I edited the description of Book IV, and in case anyone is interested in knowing where to begin to give this story hour a crack. . .


----------



## el-remmen

This is just a note to say that I juggled the ending of Book III and the beginning of Book IV, so that the last four sessions of the former are now the first four of the latter.


----------



## el-remmen

For those who have been waiting, sorry about the delay in the compilation of Book III.  Looking over this thread, I just noticed I said back in July of '06 that I would be done with it in two to three months and here we are nearly a year later, and I am not done yet!  

BUT. . .

I am _nearly_ done with the editing of it (having recently taken it up again, a few pages a day) and should have it up for download by the weekend (I will bump this and the original thread when I do so).

I have also started the arduous task of preparing all the installments of Book IV for compilation (in two parts, much like Books II & III).  I am sure that will take me another year though. . . so no promises or predictions, as of yet. . .   Seeing as I am going to grad school, working and also writing the "Second Son of a Secon Son" Campaign Story Hour, where you can get your Aquerra fix on a weekly basis (or thereabouts).


----------



## el-remmen

The entirety of the contents of the 
*Out of the Frying Pan - Book III - Fanning the Embers* thread is now available in a compiled word .doc in zipped format in the first post of this thread.


----------



## el-remmen

For those of you waiting for a downloadable version of Book IV, preparing those docs has fallen to the backburner.  I am nearly done with the first half of Book IV and will post a link to that when I _am_ done, but the second half may not come until sometime in the first half of 2009.  Sorry for the wait.


----------



## meomwt

The link for the zipped .doc copy of Book III doesn't work (either in the opening post or in your signature). 

As I'm prepping a story-hour for my new campaign, I thought I'd find out how a good'un went (and am surprised to see just how long OOtFP actually is! ).


----------



## el-remmen

meomwt said:


> The link for the zipped .doc copy of Book III doesn't work (either in the opening post or in your signature).
> 
> As I'm prepping a story-hour for my new campaign, I thought I'd find out how a good'un went (and am surprised to see just how long OOtFP actually is! ).




The link has been fixed in my sig and in the this thread.  Thanks for the heads up!

As for its length, well, the campaign went basically every two weeks for one month shy of five years - so yeah, there's a lot!


----------



## el-remmen

Wow. It has been a couple of years.  Just a bump to see if anyone might still be reading these. . .


----------



## Mavnn

Was thinking of it, actually, but the links to the compiled stories seem to be broken.


----------



## el-remmen

Mavnn said:


> Was thinking of it, actually, but the links to the compiled stories seem to be broken.




Ok, I have attached the compiled first two "books" (Gathering Wood and Catching the Spark) to the first post in this thread.  I am still trying to find which is the most up to date version of Book III and then I will post that as well.  Book IV has never been edited and compiled, but if the threads are still there, so if you get through the three books of the word docs, you can always switch to reading online.

Enjoy!


----------



## el-remmen

I finally got around to fixing the links for the zipped versions of the Story Hours in the first post on this thread.  They are hosted on the Aquerra wiki so they won't be going anywhere any time soon.

Please let me know if there are any problems. 

And if you are a new reader feel free to bump this or the original threads with comments and questions. I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## el-remmen

Those of you still interested in following what is going on with Aquerra can, in addition to checking out the Aquerra.wiki, now follow Aquerra on Twitter: @Aquerrad20.

I may also be live-tweeting sessions of our current campaign in the near future.


----------



## el-remmen

Hey all, just bumping this eight years later to say I have updated the download links for the zipped word doc versions of the first three books.  Not sure when Book IV will be available in that format. . . but maybe there are some folks who want to re-read this or try it for the first time!

I'd love to hear from anyone who has given it a try in the last decade.


----------



## Zeromaru X

I'm reading the first one. Glad to see tge others are still available.


----------



## el-remmen

Hey all! Finally! Fifteen years after the "Out of the Frying Pan" campaign ended (and 14 after the story hour was completed) you can download all of Book IV - Into the Fire in PDF format.  Check out the first post of this thread to download it or any of the previous books. I will be going through to clean up the early installments as well, getting rid of all the broken links and converting to a PDF for easier reading in a kindle or other tablet/e-reader.

Parts one and two of Book Four weigh in at over 400 pages and 244,812 words!


----------



## el-remmen

Just a quick bump to say that a revised and cleaned up PDF version of "Book I - Gathering Wood" is now available for download in the first post of this thread, but will link it here as well.

_Out of the Frying Pan - Book One: Gather Wood_ (complete)

I am slowly making my way back through the story hour and doing this for all of it, so stay tuned for a zip file of parts one and two of book two (and have already done Book Four).


----------



## el-remmen

[post deleted]


----------



## el-remmen

HEY! HEY!  Just another (final?) bump to say that if you look at the first post in this thread you will find download links to newly compiled, corrected, edited, cleaned up PDFs of all four books of the "Out of the Frying Pan" story hour. I also hope to soon include an additional "supplemental materials" file including maps, stat blocks, and a handful of handouts from the time of the game.

I will include the download links here as well:

_Book One: Gathering Wood_ (Sessions #1 through #11 - 183 pages)
_Book Two: Catching the Spark_ (Sessions #12 through #39 - 523 pages)
_Book Three: Fanning the Embers_ (Sessions #40 through #68 - 349 pages)
_Book Four: Into the Fire_ (Sessions #69 through #104 - 450 pages)
Or you can download all four books + supplemental files in a zipped up folder holding all the files by *clicking here!*


*792,862 WORDS TOTAL!*​


----------



## Baron Opal II

Is there any place where the former wiki resides, or is that lost?


----------



## el-remmen

Baron Opal II said:


> Is there any place where the former wiki resides, or is that lost?




While I have all the wiki files saved in an archive on my home machine, the wiki that hosted it is now defunct and I found that transferring it to another wiki is too onerous.

One thing that the newly cleaned up PDFs do, is get rid of all the links (99% of which were broken) and replace them when possible with a detailed footnote.

Thanks for asking!

I do have a wiki for my current 5E "newbie" Ghosts of Saltmarsh game (though I know that does not help).


----------



## el-remmen

Just posted a "post-mortem" thread regarding this campaign in the D&D forum.


----------



## el-remmen

The links in that last post with downloads were messed up, but have now been corrected!


----------



## el-remmen

The complete story hour zip now includes a supplemental folder full of various campaign materials, from PC backgrounds to maps to stat blocks, to handouts, and more. While this is all just a small percentage of all the Out of the Frying Pan game material, there is a lot there.

The supplemental folder includes the following (warning this material contains spoilers for the "Out of the Frying Pan" Story hour).

1. An early version of the player guide for the Out of the Frying Pan Campaign (pre-3E)
2. Kazrack's Family Background Info (provided by player)
3. Beorth's Background Info (provided by player)
4. Jeremy Northrop Character Background (provided by player)
5. Sample Dragon-Hunter's Contract (Beorth's)
6. Map of Derome-Delem
7. Player Character Portraits by C. Flanagan
8. The Story of Ratchis (character background)
9. "Auld Lang Syne" (an early version of the adventure south of Stonebridge)
10. DM Commentaries on First 10 Sessions (written in 2006)
11. Beléar’s Band of Dwarves from Abarrane-Abaruch (stat blocks)
12. Zedarias's Books (found in the Necropolis of Doom)
13. Broken Lands Map (and first fight with Tanweil) - part of The "Pit of Bones" adventure
14. Pit of Bones Level Maps (+ Notes)
15. Magical Items Found in the Pit of Bones
16. Shadrach's Orc Tunnel Map (w/ player notes)
17. Info on Bast & Religion for Roland's player
18. Death's Hand (the psuedo-undead fought in Nikar's Garden of Stones stat blocks)
19. Info for Logan Naismith (information provided replacement player for new character)
20. The Company of the Impervious Ward (stat blocks)
21. Info for Bastian (information provided replacement player for new character)
22. Sebastian Senuhe - An Autobiograph (a character background by Jesse Pynigar)
23. Richard the Red & Companions (stat blocks)
24. DM Commentaries on Sessions #74 through #88 (written in 2005-06)
25. Forward Orcish Scouting Party of Tribe Gu’tarsh (stat blocks)
26. Mozek Steamwind & Purplespite (stat blocks)
27. Hurgun's Maze - Outer Fortress Defenses (stat blocks)
28. Hurgun's Maze - Entrance Room (stat blocks for para-elementals)
29. Hurgun's Maze - Hell Room (stat blocks - including Ora-Amira-El)
30. Sergio Fontaine (stat block)
31. Adder (stat block)
32. Hand-Outs for Scenes Through Time
33. Scartesh & His Raiders (stat blocks)
34. Glamorgana's Lair Map
35. Glamorgana's stat block + combat notes
36. The Fearless Manticore Killers player cast photo
37. The Keepers of the Gate player cast photo

If you have any questions about this material, or want it sans the rest of the story hour, let me know!


----------



## el-remmen

I keep futzing with these files, but I think I think the final futz is finished. All the download links on this thread should now be up to date.


----------

